# A new way to find and track all those thread sizes in the tool shop



## CanadianWoodChuck

I saw that ad and thought that would be real handy. Did you order one or just thinking about it?


----------



## pommy

i'v looked at one of these just resently Bob i like the idea but at £ 13 + just not worth the money i just stick a wrench on the head and it tells me the size like 10mm wrench for a 6mm bolt or nut


----------



## Vagabondking

I want a wrench like pommy has


----------



## boboswin

Bruce. I picked one up on the way home tonight. 
I have 3 projects for it tommorow.

Pommy that's $13.50 $ CDN.
About 7 £ .
The 28 studs unthread so you can get I.D. as well as threading a nut on the tips.

I never get the threads right between metric , National fine and national coarse.

Bob


----------



## Tikka

Hi Bob - £7 is about right + shipping about $25 + import taxes 9% + VAT 15% makes this little box quite expensive in Europe - but it is a great idea, simple but valuable tool.


----------



## Abbott

Nice one.


----------



## boboswin

Tony, we live in an imperfect world.
We have allowed the delivery industry to make a larger profit than the original manufacturers and then the governments to slice another huge profit from the same transaction.

I gotta ask… why do you live in such a place?

Bob


----------



## sbryan55

Bob, thanks for the review. I have been needing something like this since I usually end up just taking the bolt or nut with me to find the right size. Or I find a bolt/nut that I would like to use and wonder what size is it.

If I get one of these it will certainly help with one of the "nuts and bolts" problems that I have. I wonder if it will help with this one as well


----------



## boboswin

Scott, I have one of those!
Everything now comes in packages of 6?
I generally need either 2 or 4. <g>

Bob


----------



## JJohnston

How thick is the tapped plate? Is it thick enough that there are several threads per hole?


----------



## boboswin

Yes, its about 2,mm or just under a 1/8th "


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I was looking at this too. i think it would be an invaluable all around tool. i am always trying to replace missing or broken hardware and its tough to identify tapped holes properly.


----------



## araldite

It's $13.50 until Jan 24, then it goes up to $18.50. Right now it's back ordered until March 19.


----------



## TheDane

Thanks for the review … this is a great idea (just what I have come to expect from Lee Valley).


----------

